# URGENT- Asbestos Roof Removal



## Louise-Anne (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello, I know this is an old thread but I urgently need advice please with regards to asbestos removal??!! 

Ok, I’m ready to pay my deposit on a small house in Andalusia within the next two days and unfortunately as I’ve been totally blinded by not only the house, location and whole package... I failed to do research regarding the existing asbestos roof. 

It’s an old house and unfortunately due to the storms last year, a part of the tiled roof has given way and now totally exposed. As the back half of the roof inside the house as I can see from one of the bedrooms is obviously asbestos, I’m assuming under all the tiles....meaning the whole roof is asbestos too. Obviously I’m going to require a new roof, but I’m now petrified at the cost and problems with the removal and complications with the asbestos! 

After googling all night and to no avail, I’m stumped. Apart from scaring myself with the professional company removal costs on other people’s blogs.....

Can anyone shed any light for me please.... I honestly thought it would be quite a straight forward non expensive removal. I’m running out of time and quite desperate for answers. I’m worried because I am buying on a budget to renovate in stages and I’m now really scared about spending my savings to buy this little dream home, that I was purchasing for my sons future and have a living nightmare. 

Many Thanks,

Louise


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You really only have two options.

(1) leave the asbestos roof and merely repair the tiled roof that is covering it.

(2) remove both the tiled roof and the asbestos and then build a new roof.

Any good builder (Spanish preferably) will know what to do and who to contact. 

You'll also need a licence from the town hall so even they might be able to offer advice.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Louise-Anne said:


> Hello, I know this is an old thread but I urgently need advice please with regards to asbestos removal??!!
> 
> Ok, I’m ready to pay my deposit on a small house in Andalusia within the next two days and unfortunately as I’ve been totally blinded by not only the house, location and whole package... I failed to do research regarding the existing asbestos roof.
> 
> ...


Asbestos is not a problem provided you don't disturb it. You will often find asbestos cladding on the exterior walls of houses in Spain since it helps to keep them watertight. Asbestos becomes a problem when it is disturbed since dust and fibres can get into the air and lungs and they are what cause problems. Leave it alone or if you are really worried but don't want the expense of removal have it painted with a gloss paint which will (a) prevent dust and (b) lock any dust and fibres to the asbestos.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The sellers of the house might be made at least partially responsible for the removal I would have thought. Also there may end local grants that help with this. Perhaps the town hall could help.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Many older roofs in Spain have a sheet asbestos component - I doubt there would be much of a problem disposing of it. 

I came across one once that had to be disposed of and I can't remember how we did it - either in the van to the local punto limpio or the local landfill or into a skip at the kerb. 

Which ever way it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Although you probably can just take it out yourself and take it to the nearest recycling plant to be disposed of, I'm pretty sure that, like most European countries, there is a protocol in Spain for removing this material and that includes using a certified company. You need to look for "retirar amianto". I still think the town hall might be able to help

*
*


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The sellers of the house might be made at least partially responsible for the removal I would have thought. Also there may end local grants that help with this. Perhaps the town hall could help.


The UK has grants and some local authorities remove it at greatly reduced cost. Maybe an EU regulation, try speaking to your local Town Hall (Ayuntamiento).

We had this problem when our ceiling fell in with a leak, (fortunately covered by insurance). we were not aware as the ceiling had been skimmed over but once broken had to be removed. I do not think you will be allowed to dump it at the local tip.


----------



## JDTawaSpain (Aug 21, 2021)

Louise-Anne said:


> Hello, I know this is an old thread but I urgently need advice please with regards to asbestos removal??!!
> 
> Ok, I’m ready to pay my deposit on a small house in Andalusia within the next two days and unfortunately as I’ve been totally blinded by not only the house, location and whole package... I failed to do research regarding the existing asbestos roof.
> 
> ...


Hi Louise, 

I am just looking at this issue now with a property. How did resolution of your issue go? What was the per metre cost of removal and replacement if you did this? Thanks. JD


----------

